# 175 visa timeline



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just checked and as of today 7th december applications are being processed for 175 visa, last week when i checked it was december 6th, i wonder, if they move at this pace, i mean one day in a week, wont it really make things slow for those like us who have applied this year?

I know i too have started being restless, but i was curious how the system works 

anj


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

The pace is really irregular these past months... A couple of weeks ago the procssing time moved by 3 days in a week, then last week it didn't move at all and now this week it moved by only a day...Really frustrating sometimes...but there's nothing we can do. Lets just hope the pace picks up soon.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess they are trying to make things faster (hardly faster though) but maybe the slower pace is as a result of moving data from adelaide to brisbane... and then they will shoot the speed up 

How I wish my assumption is right hehe


----------



## niksrajput (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> I guess they are trying to make things faster (hardly faster though) but maybe the slower pace is as a result of moving data from adelaide to brisbane... and then they will shoot the speed up
> 
> How I wish my assumption is right hehe



Hi there,

I made a paper-based application for 175 visa in Jan 08. But, as the case seems with quite a few people, I have not yet received any reply, except for the acknowledgement in Jan 

How did you check the processing timeline on the visas? I could not find any source for this, except for sending blank emails to ASPC  . Also, is the processing for Dec for online applications?


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

niksrajput said:


> except for sending blank emails to ASPC  . Also, is the processing for Dec for online applications?


What's wrong with the approach of sending a blank email and getting the dates as a reply?

Yes, Dec is for online. For paper-based it's October.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you send a blank email to the aspc id with no subject, u get an automated email with the details of visas that r being being processed currently.
And since u hv filed the application very recently, relax and wait, they take 10-11 months for the CO to be alotted, they wil get back to you as soon as it is done.

wish u luck


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Jan 08 you say.... how I wish I was able to send my application in jan 08....You are probably close to being allocated a CO. I only sent my application in Aug 08. So you see, there are some who are worse off that you


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

exactly don, how we wish ours ws december 07.. mine ws sent in september 08.. long long way to go


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

you'll be there before you know what hits ya : )


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeh, onr yr is nothing wen tht is all it takes to mk the rest of ur life beautiful


----------



## niksrajput (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I hope things start moving quickly for all of us-this uncertainty phase can sometimes be nerve-wrecking. 

With regards to blank emails to ASPC, yes, i did get responses. But, it did not make sense. For the first 3 months, I kept getting the same reply....case officers allocated to 175 paper-based visa applications acknowledged before Sept 15, 2007. I mean I had doubts about the validity of the data, was it being refreshed??? How can it take 3 months to clear these, was there such a huge back log? Anyways, I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

niksrajput said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope things start moving quickly for all of us-this uncertainty phase can sometimes be nerve-wrecking.
> 
> With regards to blank emails to ASPC, yes, i did get responses. But, it did not make sense. For the first 3 months, I kept getting the same reply....case officers allocated to 175 paper-based visa applications acknowledged before Sept 15, 2007. I mean I had doubts about the validity of the data, was it being refreshed??? How can it take 3 months to clear these, was there such a huge back log? Anyways, I am keeping my fingers crossed


The visa processing was blocked on some specific date a while back. Thankfully it's moving now, slowly but surely. We can only be patient and hope the pace picks up at some point with the Brisbane centre in operation now.

There are lots of things to prepare for a move to another country. We can put the time that we have on our hand now to good use. There are lots of useful information in the 'Please Read...' thread.

Good luck my friend


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Its been 3 weeks, the acps mail says currently for 176 visa the December 15th 2007 applications r being processed. I applied a month and half back and in this one and half month it has moved just 7 days


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am sorry, it has oved just 4 days and paper lodged has moved more thn a month, one n half month back it ws at october 15th applications and right now it is at November 20th applications paper lodged


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> i am sorry, it has oved just 4 days and paper lodged has moved more thn a month, one n half month back it ws at october 15th applications and right now it is at November 20th applications paper lodged


There is an expression in the UK that says "A watched pot never boils"  I'm so glad that I didn't know what was going on and just let the agent deal with it all. I didn't know where to look otherwise I would have been doing the same thing you are. It will take as long as it takes so don't stress about it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, i need this one year that the visa would take. I have joined somewehre as Asst Vice President Marcom just for the papers, Since I was on my own since 8 yrs, most companies don't consider entrepreneurship, it was best for me to work in a company, and that explains why I needed that kind of time. Shekhar, my OH is just due for an appraisal, and I believe this time it would be hefty for him, plus a bonus next month, we could use all this money once we r there. If I get a call today that your visa is approved and you leave in a week, trust me, I would not be happy and willing. We need to get our finances in order so that we are not hand to mouth once we r there.

It's just curiosity, nothing else.

But well said Karen.. Thanks

Cheers
ANJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

MORAL of the story, just when u take a step after a deep study, dont be surprised if things go the other way and you are left behind haha..
GO with the flow and dont worry too much.. it all happens with time.. nothing will happen before time for anyone


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just sent an email to aspc and below is what it says

Subclass: 175
E-lodged: 07 December 2007
Paper lodged: 15 October 2007

this has been the status for 2 months now. I dont think they update their systems, they can not be working on the same date applications for more thn 2 months 

funny..

any comments?


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Well, the dates for some other classes have been updated, so they do update their systems. So the sad fact seems that the processing is stuck for some reason - why, I have no idea. 

Whatever the reason, it's annoying


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sim said:


> Well, the dates for some other classes have been updated, so they do update their systems. So the sad fact seems that the processing is stuck for some reason - why, I have no idea.
> 
> Whatever the reason, it's annoying


A better way of thinking can be, maybe these visas status are not updated but the others are. or maybe the people working for 175 are so busy processing the applications faster that thaty dont want to waste time in updating the status and they wud do it once on 3-4 months and take a jump by 3-4 months 

just another way of thinking.. well, i am happy, since i got a back problem and it gives me time to make my health better and collect more money to go


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I've applied for 175 this week (e-lodge).. and looking at time lines I think I should just take off from net for 1 yr...
And there I thought.. 6 months would be enough


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 175 this week (e-lodge).. and looking at time lines I think I should just take off from net for 1 yr...
> And there I thought.. 6 months would be enough


neah, the entire procedure, starting from acs preparation/skill assessment preps til the time u r granted ur visa, it takes 2 yrs. we started in jan this yr. applied for acs in may, got the result in may itself, gave our ielts in august, sept got the results, applied on sept 19 and from then anothr yr til co is alocated and thn 2-3 months till we get the visa. comes to more or less 2 yrs


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I started in August.. Sent papers to ACS by mid-sep.. Got results last week and applied for 175 within 2 days.. 
looks like I saved myself few months


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i come from India, got married this feb, so we had those papers to sort, like our marriage registration, which took us forever, then my Oh had to manage papers from his previous employers, which took more time, then my passport was to be remade since it expired few yrs back. so basically there ws a lot to do for us and in India when u hv a few things to do it takes long, and if u got tooo many things to do, it takes way tooo long .
we did not get ielts date anything before august, so we wasted 2 months or so on that.. and then the result took forever to come, they promise 13 days online and 16-17 days for the hard copy to be couriered.
darn.. we need a holiday. i just realised haha

but ur acs took long, mid sept and results in nov, almost mid november, 2 months.. we applied on 4th may and got the result on 23rd. 19 days flat.. i guess the acs guys felt we hv been suffering too much


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

The processing dates for 175 have been static for a few weeks now. However, there is a note in the aspc mail that specifies that applications will continue to be allocated as usual however these allocation dates will appear static until all applications received at the end of August 2008 are allocated. So it sounds like we might see a jump in the processing dates once the end of August backlog is cleared....Here's hoping anyway


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi donryan, its been static not fr few weeks now but wen we submitted our application it ws the same as it is now.. been 2 months exact today
and august 2008 wud mean they wud not update anything till mid 2009? since according to their processing time they take close to 10 month for processing of the applications.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i come from India, got married this feb, so we had those papers to sort, like our marriage registration, which took us forever, then my Oh had to manage papers from his previous employers, which took more time, then my passport was to be remade since it expired few yrs back. so basically there ws a lot to do for us and in India when u hv a few things to do it takes long, and if u got tooo many things to do, it takes way tooo long .
> we did not get ielts date anything before august, so we wasted 2 months or so on that.. and then the result took forever to come, they promise 13 days online and 16-17 days for the hard copy to be couriered.
> darn.. we need a holiday. i just realised haha
> 
> but ur acs took long, mid sept and results in nov, almost mid november, 2 months.. we applied on 4th may and got the result on 23rd. 19 days flat.. i guess the acs guys felt we hv been suffering too much


I'm from India too 
In my case, I already had ref letter from Previous Employer and IELTS score.. So that kinda eased things a bit...


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny thing I was talking to an agent earlier and he said it'll be done within 9-12 months.. looking at timelines and posts here, seems like he was bluffing Big Time 

atleast by the time i get visa (if I do) Markets should be stabilized a bit...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi again, yeah thts another positive way of lookin at things. 

the agent was not bluffing, but off late things hv been going slow, also, 9-12 months does not include the time u tk for the papers. u c, if u tk 4 months for arranging for a marriage cert like us, dunt mean u r left with 8 months in hand. anyway, off late they hv been taking time but i know ppl who had the co allocated in no more thn 8 to 10 months. my lawyer told me that we can get eh meds anf the police clearance the 9th month or the 10th month to save on tht 2 months time tht normally police clearance takes.

and trust me, markts are not as bad as they are shown to be. a frend who is in HR in a leading software company said ppl are still getting as much as 50% hike and there are as many openings around. infact I feel notm any ppl are leaving their current jobs thinking about the economin crisis, which leave most jobs vacant. haha.. anothr positive way of looking at things.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

hey,

This guy had given me this timeline along with 3 months for assessment and other stuff... But anywayz, my friends said it would be better if I do it on my own..
For e.g 1 agent said i should be going for engineers assessment not ACS because ACS is tough.. But with IT degree and 4 yrs on exp in IT, I decided to go with ACS.. I got results in half the money 
I have heard of some people getting PR within 6 months.. but I guess they must be on MODL list... 
I even took med tests this weekend.. so by end of this week, they should be in Aussie...
Just trying to finish stuff from my side.. so they take decision quickly 

Well.. we have Hiring Freeze... and hike aint gonna be that great this year.. so just keeping fingers crossed


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but y did u get the meds done now? i mean, the meds hv an validity period to it, its one yr i guess. incase they tk longr thn tht, u wil hv to get it done again.

same goes for police clearance, it has a validity of 6 months i think.

also, this guy is related to me, i mean our lawyer, he is my bro-in-laws first cousin. so no way tht he cud make a fool of me or dupe me. 

modl does take lesser time, but not 6 months less, i guess 2-3 months faster, but not tht fast.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> but y did u get the meds done now? i mean, the meds hv an validity period to it, its one yr i guess. incase they tk longr thn tht, u wil hv to get it done again.
> 
> same goes for police clearance, it has a validity of 6 months i think.
> 
> ...


My friends in aussie told to me to get it done.. They just asked me to wait for police clearance.. 
I'll ask them about faster PR thing.. I know it was in IT but not sure what class this person has applied for,..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aah alright.. everyone gives a diffrnt opinion. a frend who is in aydney now, had to get the meds done twice since the earlier ones were not valid by the time the co was alocated.. but now tht u hv got it done.. cant go back on time. its alrihgt.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Well yeah.. everyone has a different opinion..
I just hope these would be sufficient... needles are not exactly my favorite things


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah right, not many r comfortable with needles.


----------



## hkalrain (Dec 4, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> I just checked and as of today 7th december applications are being processed for 175 visa, last week when i checked it was december 6th, i wonder, if they move at this pace, i mean one day in a week, wont it really make things slow for those like us who have applied this year?
> 
> I know i too have started being restless, but i was curious how the system works
> 
> anj


I am confused about this automatic email responses of immigration. If you look at the beupdate.co.uk, people who applied for 175 MODL Oline, has been granted the visas and this automatic email response is saying 07-Dec-2007 So who is correct. Either the people on beupdate.co.uk are lying or this automatic response service is really dodgy. I spoke to one immigration agent and she could not answer this question


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

The thing here is if even 1 case is pending from Dec 07, it'll stay on Dec 07 but rest of apps will keep on moving. Which means you would see cases which are done within 6 months as well esp for low-risk MODL ones


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

if you read the email properly, this is what appears first, before the status

Please note that during August 2007 the ASPC received a large volume of
applications due to legislative changes which commenced on 1 September
2007. Applications will continue to be allocated as usual however these
allocation dates may appear static until all applications received during
this period are allocated.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

That's actually what's holding the processing dates of applications as given by the automatic response. Thanks for the beupdate link hkalrain. It's a good substitute for the austimeline site that is still down.

Good luck everyone. Make the most of the waiting period to prepare for the move. Things will go very quickly once a CO is allocated.


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

hey anj, what does it mean when all the others are saying about being looked at in oct or dec 08??? 
Our 175 application got lodged around a month and a half ago??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

siaandkim, i am sorry i did not get what u asked?


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> siaandkim, i am sorry i did not get what u asked?


I dont get what is being said about 175's being processed on dec 6 and 7th? Who's are??
Does that make sence?
Si


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Si, if u send a blank email to [email protected] you get an automated response which has teh status of the applications being processed. when we say right now the applications of 7th december are being processed, it is what info we got from teh automated response. basically they have not been updating the systems so since last 3 months the same date has been flashing on the email that we get.

I hope its clear now


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

A Ah i get it, Thanks for your help i see you have answered alot of confused people's answers. Maybe your in the wrong job, ha


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If I was, I would hv quit by now 
wish u luck


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Anj,

I got ACS Cleared yesterday in Computing Professional(.Net Technologies). My agent asking me to apply for Visa Paper Based coming week.also he suggested me like you have enough time for IELTS (Before Some Medical Report he says). so please apply do not waste a month or more for IELTS. 

1. shall i proceed visa before IELTS?
2.ACS; I am seeing the status as "CASE FINALISED" . is that meant i got MODL (15 Points)?

Please let me clarify.

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I would not really know if it is alright to apply before appearing for ielts. we thought of doing the same but our lawyer said, if u have waited this long, let it be, wait another month. so we did.

have u got ur acs result in hand? i think its best to ask ur lawyer about the modl points. 

why dont u start another thread, u will get more response tht way.

sorry but its been a bad day and i am not in the best of my mental state 
kind of gloomy


----------



## melturner (Sep 14, 2012)

go to the embassay


----------

